# Fifth date done, ended with kiss! :D



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Started the date with the usual hug and I gave her an easteregg I had filled with candy (she said earlier she was sad that she wasnt getting one from her parents) so she became very happy and hugged me again 

After this we made some tacos and watched Toy Story 3. After we had eaten up I took the dishes to the kitchen and when I went back I sat myself right next to her and took my hand around her and she snuggled up to me!  It was very cozy.

After the finished watching the movie we played some wii mariokart (again hehe) for a little bit before I had to go. Then when we had hugged good bye I went for the kiss... and failed spectacularly  Was very nervous so I went in quite too fast and just gave her a peck 

Send her a text when I got home that "wow that was clumsy  you are the first girl I've kissed  we should practice more later  good night and sweet dreams " or something like that 

She replied that it was fine and that we should definately practice more later 

All in all, very happy. Managed to snuggle up to her and even go for the kiss even though it didnt exactly end up like a hollywood kiss  

Told her earlier on when we were watching the movie that I was glad she had contacted me and she replied that she "just had to meet me" and actually signed up for 3 months so that should could contact me. I found it quite cute  

Think we are heading for a relationship, no idea when to bring something like that up though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Awwwwww! 

Congratulations!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Awwwww!! :heart I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome, man. Happy to hear that things are working out.

:high5


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

next time you see her .. grab her and just kiss her on the lips .. for about min 5 secs


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Leoluch (Apr 13, 2011)

congrats man that is great to hear!

I need to work up the courage to do that! Probably my biggest fear at the moment.


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks ya'll!  Never thought I'd get this far with a girl in my life, has boosted my self image a little bit actually. 

Leoluch, the thing I did was just not think and go for the kiss. Just looked her in the eyes and went for it. Was over before I knew what happened but hey, I guess I'll get more chances 

Wasnt as big/frightening as I thought it would be actually. So my advice is just go for it (easy to say I know). 

Again thanks everyone and have a nice weekend and easter!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice!  Good job man. I banged my nose into the girl during my first kiss, haha.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> Nice!  Good job man. I banged my nose into the girl during my first kiss, haha.


hehe ^ that's kinda cute.

Anyway, good deal Nessy. You two seem to be hitting it off nicely yeah? Congrats!


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice job bro. Keep it up!


----------



## thisisnotfrancais1212 (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats! Awwww


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Well done man, that's a cute story!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## TheShine (Apr 1, 2011)

Good job, man! 

As for asking her for a relationship, just tell her how you feel about her then tell her you her to be your girl It's that easy!


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

When is it the appropriate time for asking if she wants to be bf/gf? She seems to like me a lot but I dont want to scare her away if its too early. She plans stuff for us like two months away (she said we should go to this amusement park in the summer) so I'm guessing she sees a future with me in it.

Any ideas?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

After five dates, it sounds like both of you like each other enough and are both looking for a long-term relationship with each other. I think it can be implied that you're already bf/gf _now_, but I would wait for at least two more dates to confirm (not ask) that.


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

Nessy said:


> When is it the appropriate time for asking if she wants to be bf/gf? She seems to like me a lot but I dont want to scare her away if its too early. She plans stuff for us like two months away (she said we should go to this amusement park in the summer) so I'm guessing she sees a future with me in it.
> 
> Any ideas?


It is really impossible to say when you should ask for a relationship because it seems you are already in one. she is the only one you date and you are as I can understand the only one she dates. You dont really need to make it official but you could ask her if you can call her your girlfriend.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

****ing finally, man...jeez...



Just kidding...congrats! Btw I don't see any reason for you to make things official by asking if you guys are bf/gf - it's obvious you guys are going out, just relax and don't make it so formal. Then again you told her she was your first kiss so she'll probably expect you to ask her something like that. :mum

Anyways, it sounds like things are going great, keep it up!


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Cool beans


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy for you, keep it going. 

But reading your post made me incredibly depressed.

Keep it going.


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Why depressed iwishiwasaway? If I can do it, anyone can!


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Nessy said:


> Why depressed iwishiwasaway? If I can do it, anyone can!


I know what he means, though. Before I got a gf I would get depressed hearing about other people with girls because I figured it could never happen to me. Then when it happened I thought, wow...if I can do it anyone can...and while this may be true, it's almost impossible to believe people and to gain that perspective when you haven't had any success. But hopefully your story will still inspire people to at least try their best


----------



## Mark02 (May 4, 2010)

Tell me about it man...I'm depressed too. I wish I could imagine it happening for me, but it seems so far from reality.

I don't want to get too negative. Congrats Nessy, the progress you're making IS awesome, impressive and inspiring. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

yay


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Nessy said:


> When is it the appropriate time for asking if she wants to be bf/gf? She seems to like me a lot but I dont want to scare her away if its too early. She plans stuff for us like two months away (she said we should go to this amusement park in the summer) so I'm guessing she sees a future with me in it.
> 
> Any ideas?





Nessy said:


> Think we are heading for a relationship, no idea when to bring something like that up though.


Dude!!! 5 dates is a done deal. I think you got yourself a girlfriend. Congrats, Nessy! 

Oh, and guys don't get depressed hearing this. This should motivate the rest of us.


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Been together twice more since I posted this thread, kissed once more (chickened out once but didnt yesterday  ). 

Want to tell her that I'd like her to be my girlfriend the next time I see her. Some might say its too soon but I know that I want to be exclusive with her and she seems to like me a lot too so I think it should go over well.

Appearantly she hasnt had any boyfriends before or kissed either, just like me  Only had two "peck" kisses so far but going to try to make a real kiss happen next time


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

If she's that inexperienced as well I guess it can't hurt to ask her to be your gf, even though it's obviously already implied. Anyways, you two should be making out (or more) by now!! Just go for it, she's obviously into you!!!!


----------



## rednet (Apr 14, 2011)

rymo said:


> I know what he means, though. Before I got a gf I would get depressed hearing about other people with girls because I figured it could never happen to me. Then when it happened I thought, wow...if I can do it anyone can...and while this may be true, it's almost impossible to believe people and to gain that perspective when you haven't had any success. But hopefully your story will still inspire people to at least try their best


I totally agree - hearing about other's relationships is always bittersweet for me. On one hand there's that vicarious/empathic joy, and on the other there's that voice in the back of your head going "I wish I had what he does..."


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nessy said:


> Been together twice more since I posted this thread, kissed once more (chickened out once but didnt yesterday  ).
> 
> Want to tell her that I'd like her to be my girlfriend the next time I see her. Some might say its too soon but I know that I want to be exclusive with her and she seems to like me a lot too so I think it should go over well.
> 
> Appearantly she hasnt had any boyfriends before or kissed either, just like me  Only had two "peck" kisses so far but going to try to make a real kiss happen next time


Congratulations on your relationship, it sounds like both of you really like each other and will be together for a long time!!!!!!!


----------

